# Biographies and memoirs: share your favorites. Please.



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Autobiographies:







http://www.topshelfcomix.com/catalog/previews/blankets/blankets_01.jpg








http://alessandromaccari.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Persepolis-books1and2-covers.jpg








http://2013readsandreacts.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/walden.jpg


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

ooh, those all seem very enticing! thanks babblingbrook. i've been meaning to watch the film version of persepolis as well!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Walden a Life in the woods.... ooooooohm that looks good. I bet I'd like that one.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

You're welcome, the animated version is just as good in its own way. Enjoy.
I bet you do


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> Walden a Life in the woods.... ooooooohm that looks good. I bet I'd like that one.


my reaction exactly!!


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)




----------

